# telfair deer movement ?



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Sep 26, 2010)

what are you guys seeing ? im seeing a few deer late in the afternoon ,and hogs right at last light.


----------



## Bustem (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah..deer in late afternoon in food plots seem to be the movement right now.


----------



## SELPHBD (Oct 12, 2010)

all night time and a couple aroung 10:00 am


----------



## MamaTried2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice buck. Looks like he's just starting to get a little dark on his hocks. Shoot that thing....... Good luck.


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Oct 18, 2010)

starting to see a few more paw mark's show up. buddy of mine missed a nice one chasing two does on opening morning in telfair.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw a bunch of does on Saturday and Sunday morning, and one small buck trying to push a couple of does around.  I was skunked Friday and Saturday night, I thought the moon may have had them waiting until dark to move.


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Oct 21, 2010)

past couple of days not much going on


----------



## MamaTried2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone seeing any "BIG" bucks chasing yet? Have a few scraping on camera @ night.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 25, 2010)

I have seen younger bucks chasing, but we saw some older bucks on their feet during daylight this past weekend.  It seems to me like the next two weekends are always the best chance to catch a big boy on his feet on our Telfair property.


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Oct 29, 2010)

On my way up for the weekend,be back sunday night with new report yall keep'em comin!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like some does are moving and a small buck here and there


----------



## Jerry Rhoden (Oct 31, 2010)

I will let ya know, I am headed up tomorrow am, staying till thursday, then coming up sunday.  Been seeing quite a few deer last week


----------



## Jerry Rhoden (Oct 31, 2010)

How bout it?  Whats it looking like?  Will be up tomorrow


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey sounds good thunder I'm going thurs so I willupdate u if you update me!


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, they were on their feet this weekend. My dad and I hunted Saturday through Sunday morning, and collectively saw ten different bucks and a good number of does.  Every group of does had a buck trailing close. We both saw shooters but couldn't get on them, they were on a mission. Should be another good weekend coming up.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 1, 2010)

deer or on the move there have been some really nice bucks taken this past week my buddy get a good ten pt this am and his neck was swollen,there hot on does


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Nov 1, 2010)

Seen a lot of deer  this past weekend,movement was better in the morning than the afternoon. There were three 8pts taken on our club Sunday morning between 8am and 10am.Cold front on the way this weekend should be good hunting!As far as the rut goes not there yet for us , maybe the rain we got coming and cold front will get them BIG BOYS movin! I'm taken nine days off starting this weekend thinking the rut will hit full swing any day ! GOOD LUCK. Fella's


----------



## bonecollector123 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just leased 250 acres on china hill rd between cr45 and cr43 anybody know anything about that that land or that area Thanks


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 4, 2010)

bonecollector123 said:


> I just leased 250 acres on china hill rd between cr45 and cr43 anybody know anything about that that land or that area Thanks




I plant food plots for a group of FL guys near china hill church. I think its a good area. Lots of peanut fields down that way.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Nov 4, 2010)

*food plots*

well when we get everything set up I'll give you a ring I will be needing some tractor work


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 5, 2010)

I own land at the end of county road 52 just west of china hill rd on 117.  Been hunting there all my life.  Lots of big deer in the area.


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 8, 2010)

Great weekend in Telfair.  Hunted all weekend, saw bucks running does all day Saturday and Sunday.  Shot at and missed a good 8 pt Sunday morning. Also helped a neighbor drag a MONSTER out of the woods Sunday morning. The big boys are on their feet, it is time to be in the woods.


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 8, 2010)

seen a lot of deer this past wkend small bucks chasing. seen a couple big bucks could'nt get a shot. we hunt off hwy 149 in cedar park. own property off of prison camp road.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody have a report from the nw part of county?


----------



## SELPHBD (Nov 13, 2010)

*There in rut*

LOOKS LIKE THEY STARTED RUT NOW .
MY UNCLE GOT THIS ONE THIS MORNING AT 6:36 ITS A NICE 8 PT  CHASING A DOE 21 INCH SPREAD


----------



## SELPHBD (Nov 13, 2010)

*Heres the pic*

He's a good one i think 4- 5 years old grey headed


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 16, 2010)

where at in Telfair


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 16, 2010)

ive been seeing deer every mon on the way to work they are getting careless i stop and watch a buck try to Mont a doe sunday in a felled next to my land and jump a big 12 sun afternoon coming out his nick was a lil swollen i hunt 3 piece of land in telfair and live here to i try to keep up with them on all 3 its getting right good look


----------



## SELPHBD (Nov 16, 2010)

Hwy 280 almost to milan


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 22, 2010)

So do u think ruts over hog hunter?


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 22, 2010)

bonecollector123 said:


> well when we get everything set up I'll give you a ring I will be needing some tractor work



That will work. Sorry I have not been back on this thread so I just saw your post.


----------



## SELPHBD (Nov 23, 2010)

*I shot a 8 point sat*

I JUST GOT BACK FROM TELFAIR AND I SHOT A NICE 8 POINT SAT NIGHT ,  JUST WALKING AROUND WAS NOT IN RUT YET , THINK RUT IS RUNNING LATE ON SOME PROPERTY'S OR IN SPURTS , DUE TO LATE MOON AND WEATHER . GOING BACK THURSDAY SAW THE BIGGEST BUCK TRACK'S IVE EVER SAW IN MY LIFE , GOT A FEW 
10 POINTERS  WALKING AROUND MAYBE THEY'LL COME OUT .


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 24, 2010)

So u still think the rut is still to come?


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 24, 2010)

*rut*

no the rut is hitting hard right now , now the time for the big boys to come out and play what popl thank is the rut most of the time is pre rut and you will see a lot of 2 to3 year old bucks flowing does, i all was start seeing my best bucks on Nov 20/1 DEC those 10 days or best for me im not saying the rut don't start early im saying in telfair co its on bro if possible be in the woods good luck,,,


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Dec 9, 2010)

Still seeing alot of good bucks chasing ! Don't give up yet !


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 9, 2010)

I gotta go to Disney this weekend, and we are moving our company next weekend.  I am bumming.


----------

